# George Brown School Toronto!



## selimahope (Feb 22, 2019)

I am planning to attend George Brown College for their culinary program next year, and am hoping that some students that are currently attending could give me their opinion of the school and program and some description would be great! I was wondering things like the type of work and assignments, class hours, and teaching methods. Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------

